# Salt Water Newbie



## tigerdad30529 (Jul 12, 2017)

My son and I went and fished off a dock down here at new Smyrna beach this morning.
First time for both of us.
We caught a few pinfish and mangrove snapper.

But my question is:
What is this?


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 12, 2017)

We call them needle fish but not for sure that's the correct name. They a nasty booger if they bite ya


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 12, 2017)

Needlefish/Houndfish


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks fellas!

It looked like a saltwater gar, but it's body was silky smooth, unlike a gar.


----------



## teethdoc (Jul 13, 2017)

Throw one of those pinfish out as bait and see what hits it.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Jul 13, 2017)

Actually we did, then the other pin fish and snapper cleaned it to the bone like piranha. LOL

New to saltwater fishing, we were just off a dock down here, definitely do something different next year.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 24, 2017)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Actually we did, then the other pin fish and snapper cleaned it to the bone like piranha. LOL
> 
> New to saltwater fishing, we were just off a dock down here, definitely do something different next year.



Rinse your reels really good after each trip. The saltwater doesn't like metal and moving parts. lol.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 24, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Needlefish/Houndfish



Negative..Hound fish is really big and lives offshore.
They'll Skip like a Flying Fish will.
Bout 3 to 4 ft and pretty fat for a Needlefish type.
Put that Needlefish on a jig hear and fish it around Snook and Reds...


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 25, 2017)

What swamp said. I've seen houndies  4' long before while yellowtailing. They'll bite the crud out of you given the chance.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 26, 2017)

YES They Will..


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 2, 2017)

Smyrna Dunes Park (at the north end of NSB) gives you access to both the Atlantic and the Intracoastal Waterway. There is a jetty and pier on the Atlantic side and a new fishing pier on the river side. 

I haven't fished at the park much because I have always had pretty good luck surf fishing. A few years ago I picked up a Shakespeare surf/pier 8 ft. combo rod & reel at Dick's for $35.ish; it still works great.  The key is to rinse everything off daily and give it a good soapy wash at the end of the trip. My point being is that it doesn't take a massive investment in specialized equipment to fish the surf (or piers). The Walmart at NSB has plenty of similarly priced outfits to get you started. Toss in a couple of 3 & 4 ounce pyramid weights, a few pompano rigs, & bait and you're set. 

For me being there with the family, surf fishing is perfectly enjoyable and relaxing. I get up at daybreak, throw on shorts and a shirt, grab my gear and in 5 minutes I am slinging bait. I've caught pompano, whiting, sharks, catfish, blues, jacks, ladyfish and a few stingrays; I welcome the tug of anything that wants to take my bait. Sometimes the wife and kids join me and sometimes they don't - I'm good either way.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 2, 2017)

You want to Liven up your Fishing and keep them Kids smiling..?
Get a Cast net..bout a 6 ft,er. Not to heavy , 3/8ths Mesh and a 5 gal. bucket with a lid , maybe some drain holes drilled in it.
You catch fresh live bait and them kids catch anything that swims by. It will keep them busy for hours and you can turn it into a Learning experience for them as well. 
Fish Guide book  Cast net , and Kids..Great way to spend a day..


----------

